# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Есть ли преданные из Ташкента?

## Hanna

Уважаемые вайшнавы, скажите контакты преданных их Ташкента. 
Спасибо.

----------

